# How to choose real 1000W Led



## Devile (Jan 25, 2019)

If you are confused about 1000W led on Ebay and Amazon, it's time to click here to read it.


----------



## Alexphillips (Mar 17, 2019)

thanx for the valuable information


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2019)

LOL, ha ha
try the REAL DEAL … not just my opinion, real world testing in 1 of the most competitive markets in NorCal
https://fluence.science/


----------



## Gorrej (May 23, 2019)

Thanks, the info was useful for me coz I'm a beginner...


----------



## Devile (Jun 5, 2019)

umbra said:


> LOL, ha ha
> try the REAL DEAL … not just my opinion, real world testing in 1 of the most competitive markets in NorCal
> https://fluence.science/




Fluence led look popualr for commercail growing, I have seen many "white" led brand this year: Gavita led, Mars SP and TS series led, UnitFarm bar684, did you try any of them?


----------



## Devile (Jun 5, 2019)

Gorrej said:


> Thanks, the info was useful for me coz I'm a beginner...


You are welcome, I also new in growing field, but I like to read growing journals, watch growingvideos and some knowleadge eass on diffferent leds website,  it helps a lot


----------

